

Being a first time entrepreneur is like looking for your first job - maxdemarzi
http://getvouched.wordpress.com/

======
mofey
How is this different from LinkedIn?

~~~
maxdemarzi
LinkedIn is an online rolodex with a job board thrown in. How many people have
you recommended on Linked In? How many have recommended you?

The numbers are low, it is a unused feature, it doesn't work.

Vouched has a spin on this feature to make sure it gets used. Sign up and I'll
send you an e-mail as soon as we're ready.

